# Do I need a Car Mount for my Phone?



## arich35 (Mar 11, 2016)

Do you guys think it is necessary to have a car mount for my phone while driving?


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd recommend one....makes life easier. 

If you plan on driving a lot you should get one that mounts the phone in an easy to see / easy to use location. 

I got a dash mount holder but there are other types available (vent mount , windshield mount etc...). 

Andy

PS- Before I got one I rested the phone in the ash tray or on my lap....Life is much nicer with the mount tho.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

yes


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes, you're asking for an accident otherwise.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

Totally agree with the others. Depending on your car, there are several good options. I use a dash mount - got a great one at Staples for about $17. There is also a really good A/C vent clip that is even cheaper, about $8. The good thing about that implementation relative to the dash mount is that you can cool your phone when the A/C is on. On hot summer days, the dashboard, esp. if it's dark, can get very hot and the phone bakes, sometimes even shutting off.

You really do want a mount, though, wherever you decide to place your phone. When the pings come in and you're moving - you want your line of vision on the road, not looking away from it.


----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

Amazon has a wide variety to choose from. I recomend the iOttie. Have one in both my cars


----------



## arich35 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have an android phone (LG) and have a Nissan Altima so I think one that goes into the vent would be best. Thanks guys


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Don't get a windshield mount and stick it right in front of you. It looks sloppy!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

arich35 said:


> Do you guys think it is necessary to have a car mount for my phone while driving?


Check out Arkon.com I can get you a discount code if needed. Great products with a great warranty, I ise the RM179


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a clip on phone mount since I have the console wall for it. I did not want anything sticking out of the CD nor sticking in the vents.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

People will complain and rate you poorly if it's in your lap. I have the ac vent mount, works great and keeps phone cool while charging and in use.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

arich35 said:


> Do you guys think it is necessary to have a car mount for my phone while driving?


Get a Koomus CD mount on Amazon.


----------



## zanememjade (Dec 9, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> I'd recommend one....makes life easier.
> 
> If you plan on driving a lot you should get one that mounts the phone in an easy to see / easy to use location.
> 
> ...


Get a magnetic holder. On Amazon. Don't use window mount because it block your view of traffic.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm new to uber driving last week an I don't have a phone mount but I ordered one cause it's difficult to hold phone an Keep eye on the gps and road. I think it's gonna make it easier to have a phone mount. Can't wait for it to come via ups..


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

arich35 said:


> Do you guys think it is necessary to have a car mount for my phone while driving?


Yes you need one. You will look stupid to passengers if you have to look down. Plus, it is simply dangerous. You have to deal with pings, and navigator and multiple things. In your lap or not at convenient level is trouble waiting to happen. I like my CD mount I bought on Amazon. Easy to put the phone in and out and it is in a place I like on the high center (on my car). It does not obscure vision. 
Satechi Universal Smartphone CD Slot Mount is what I bought.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

ResIpsaUber said:


> Yes you need one. You will look stupid to passengers if you have to look down. Plus, it is simply dangerous. You have to deal with pings, and navigator and multiple things. In your lap or not at convenient level is trouble waiting to happen. I like my CD mount I bought on Amazon. Easy to put the phone in and out and it is in a place I like on the high center (on my car). It does not obscure vision.
> Satechi Universal Smartphone CD Slot Mount is what I bought.


I'd def get that CD phone mount. I like those but my car has a fold out face radio so can't use one in my car. But yes ur so either about safely an looking unprofessional. And can affect rating I do have my Bluetooth hooked up in my ear. To hear my turn by turn. So I'm not looking to much at my phone. But I have a phone mount ordered just waiting for it in mail. Hopefully tomorrow..


----------



## iFacecase (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello, 

I hope you try our iPhone case + Car Mount Due.

We launched Kickstarter Campaign for iFace M+ iPhone Case.

The Perfect Duo: iFace M⁺ iPhone case + Magnetic car mount

Please visit Kickstarter page and support us.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

As everyone has said, definitely get a mount. 

It's not really optional. It's essential for your safety. Use a bluetooth earbud for navigation info and keep your phone where you can see it without taking your eyes off the road. Everyone will think you know where you're going even if you don't.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

My suction cup mounted phone holder broke when suction would no longer hold due to slightly dimpled surface. A pax suggested Velcro. 99cent Stores have a package of small squares. It works great in two different positions in 2012 Nissan Altima, one up high and one down low in an area that is shaded which prevents overheating. Another pax explained that on my Samsung S4, it is the bright sunlight that causes more power burn to light up screen and subsequent overheating. Never a overheat problem when held in shaded area. When mounted high adjacent to a vent, even with ac on, it can overheat. Keep phones out of direct sunlight if at all possible. Drive on.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

No, you need a phone mount for your car.

I use something like this...

https://www.google.com/search?q=pho...VQuAWI4UBCBNgjiAzAA&ei=BndfV6uqJ4mOmQHU3ISQBg

Depending on the shape of your dashboard YMMV.


----------



## Jim A (May 7, 2016)

I got a vent clip mount from Best Buy. Not much to it, since it's one of the magnetic styles. The base slides onto the vent similar to air freshener clips. The phone side has a square magnetic plate, thin enough to go on the phone without impeding any issue with a phone carrying case.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/logitec...lver/6664126.p?id=1219231132128&skuId=6664126

If you're going to use what I have, I'd suggest getting a protective case to put the phone magnet on. Went to a local MetroPCS for it, along with a screen protector (together it cost me $23ish).

Another thing to think about is getting a Bluetooth headset/ear piece. Main reason I got one was for phone calls while driving. After starting Uber, I realized it's also a good idea for the GPS directions. You can hear the directions without interrupting any conversations that are taking place with the riders. I'm using a Jabra Classic. The only issue I have is the plastic that goes over the ear. Trying to find a gel piece replacement.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Only if you want to live.


----------

